# ICT and Bafang mid drive.....compatable?



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a Bafang mid drive on my Big Fat Dummy and it works well.

I've just picked up an ICT second hand and wondered if anyone had fitted a Bafang to it? Will it fit with a 100mms BB with those very wide chainstays? Both in terms of motor and crank clearance.?

Now, I know I am able to go out to the shed and work all this out for myself........but please cut me some slack! I'm not being lazy, just impatient! I am laid up with a broken leg and too darn sore to be fiddling with bikes and motors.

I'm also bored......reckon I have read just about every post on this forum, including sections that I have no interest in !!!
TC


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Doesn't the BF Dummy use the same cranks as an ICT?


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, same cranks but significantly different frame design around the BB......super wide chain stays on the ICT directly behind the BB.


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

So, i hobbled off the shed on my Zimmer frame .....

It looks like the chain stays will need modifying for a 100mm Bafang motor . There is a reasonable chance this wil be possible, subject to finding a frame builder willing to do the job.

I need to check how much wriggle room there is with the Johnny 5 fitted but I'm hopeful that a section of flat bar, suitably shaped , to replace the offending section of chain stay should work. This isn't a radical idea: quite a few bikes have this feature from new.

Probably going to be a long term project......


----------



## ghebinkim (Nov 8, 2011)

Would you consider the Tongshen TSDZ2 instead of the Bafang? I have one on order for my BFD from Eco Cycles (Eco Cycles - Electric Bicycles, Custom DIY Parts, Service and Repair). At least for the TSDZ2 they offer extensions up to 120mm BB width, so you can space it out as needed for motor clearance. TSDZ2 also offers torque-based sensing instead of cadence-based. 

Their website is a mess right now but you can email their customer service. They might have a similar extension system for the Bafangs.


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

That is very interesting. My information is that Tongshen didn't do fat bike sizing, so this is good news!

What power motors do they do?


----------



## ghebinkim (Nov 8, 2011)

I think the fat bike sizing is an extension that Eco Cycles machines themselves. They basically take the TSDZ2 units and can modify to your liking (thermal gap filler for better cooling, metal gear to replace the stock plastic gear, shaft extension to fit wider bottom brackets, etc).

Like I said, I'd shoot them an email and see what they can put together for you. This is where I configured my kit:








Eco+ TSDZ2B with Open Source Firmware (250w-750w+)


OSF Features and Configurations on Display Manual (list and explanation of current features of the OSF v1) We currently program with the newest OSF v1.1.0. - but we will program and send your TSDZ2 Kit with ANY VERSION requested, just leave us a message at checkout with the version preferred...




cycles.eco


----------

